

Which text editor do you use? (Launched new site. Interested to get comments) - amrithk
http://www.pollbag.com/poll.php?id=473

======
buugs
With a poll you need to be taken to the results when you vote... clicking on
results while easy is really annoying and makes you feel like your vote didn't
count.

~~~
amrithk
Good tip. We should probably look into that.

------
tdoggette
You have to mouse over a 3d pie chart to see what the fields represent. It
should probably be labeled. I'm using Chrome/Vista if there's something I'm
not seeing.

